

Ask HN: Success stories of meeting co-founders at HN? - khetarpal

If u met your co-founder at HN, please share your story. I see several people looking for co-founders or key team members directly or indirectly. So curious to see how many members have directly benefited.
======
khetarpal
With the high frequency of "Looking For Co-Founder" posts, I was hoping that
there would be plenty of success stories around! Please chime in, if you met a
key team member (not necessarily a co-founder) or if you know some body who
did!

------
jason_tko
I met my co-founder on HN, and we've done pretty well together.

Here's an article I wrote about some of our journey:
[http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/05/everything-ive-
learn...](http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/05/everything-ive-learned-
about-selling-saas-in-japan/)

and here is my original co-founder search post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=941606>

Although Paul actually contacted me after reading the big "Searching for Co-
Founders" Google spreadsheet document.

